# South slope yellowstone Elk



## shattered (Aug 16, 2015)

For the past 10 years, I have been hunting the south slope yellowstone area north or Roosevelt. This area is fantastic if you have horses, which I got rid of mine a few years ago, a green in green out thing. However hunting this area on foot is not an option for me due to some physically limiting medical problems. I would like to stick to the south slope and was thinking of going in near the moon lake area. or anywhere else that is non-primitive. 

Any Ideas? I appreciate any info I can get.


----------



## Billy3136 (May 31, 2015)

I have scouted the Moon Lake area pretty hard this Summer. It is pretty steep at the beginning of the trails out the West side and the North side of the lake. Once you get up on top, it flattens out. I have seen elk up on top and in the draws. I have been told that there will be plenty of hunters up close to the lake when the season starts. The trick will be to get up on top and back up the draws on the opening morning before first light when everyone kicks the elk up. After that, they will stick to the steep wooly canyons.
The Forest Service guys have told me that horses would be best for around the lake towards Brown Duck Basin. The Yellowstone area you mentioned still has the OHV trails that will take you on top without horses. You can get a map of those trails from the Forest Service.
I will be up in that area during the General Elk Season if you need anything. My father is also hunting with me and he can't get around that great anymore either.


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

Depending on your medical condition. I'd check with the dwr to see what they can offer you. You would be lucky to see an elk from the road in that area unless you were up dry gulch


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Have you considered hunting around Lake Chepeta? The terrain is a little more rolling. I haven't hunted it before, but have hiked it in the summer. When hiking it I always thought it looked like great elk country. I have seen elk in the area.


----------



## wildliferyan (Jul 31, 2010)

Soapstone has some good areas, that u don't have to hike much. With some effort and knowing where to look u will see elk. My dad shot a cow by the pipeline 2 years ago just off a 4 wheeler trail. I have heard many people who have gotten lucky from the road.


----------

